
What Poker Software To Build? - elijahmurray
Love poker. Love programming. Gimme your ideas and I will give you awesome tools for free!<p>Also, curious how much of the HN community plays poker.
======
leed25d
Camera, glasses, micro expressions.

------
raooll
Poker in VR ?

